# sound card



## lostsoul62

I bought Sony PC Speakers and some 900MHz Wireless Stereo Headphones so I can watch Net flex without disturbing anyone. I paid about $50 each so their mid-range. If the movie is quite I can just barely hear a little buzz but that's only about 5% of the time so I thought it might be a good idea to get a sound card instead of using the motherboards sound so what would you recommend but I don't know crap about sound cards?


----------



## firecat0999

whatever you do, STAY away from Creative. I suggest a ASUS Xonar DX, i do assume u mean internal sound cards.


----------



## linkin

firecat0999 said:


> whatever you do, STAY away from Creative. I suggest a ASUS Xonar DX, i do assume u mean internal sound cards.



Never had a major problem with my two creative cards. The only problem I did have was the option to change the rear mic port from line in to mic and vice versa. Fixed by reinstalling the drivers.


----------

